# Glitch in beta theme



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

I created my fa account a few days ago, and in my account settings i changed the theme to "beta".  Maybe it's my old android phone, but when i try to zoom in in any way some black sort of... task bar,  kind of? Juts in from the side and obscures eveeything else on the page. I found it very annoying, but when i tried to change it back i was unable to pick a different theme or color at all! Can someone please help fix this? There are other problems too, but this one tops the list...


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you so much @AlphaLupi, i am using the generic browser for older androids but im sure i'll find it. I owe you, want a drawing if i can fifure out how to submit it? Lol


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks again for the advice, unfortunately i can't take ot. I've tried updating my android market to google play but this phone is too old. I cant get chrome or firefox, not even through apk files. I run like, android 2.4. ' nuff said. Anyway, what would you like me to draw?


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a DA account by the name of sagethearcher139, if you are interested in what my drawings look like


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Alrighty, i might need to send it as an email if i cant get Fa to work. Can you pm it to me at some point?


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 26, 2017)

@Xenus_the_dragon can you provide a screenshot of the "taskbar" that obscures the screen. (if there is any personal info on screen, please make sure to remove that first)
It may be possible to track it and help get it fixed faster that way.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

@jayhusky I cant take screenshots on my Motorola electrify, its too old. The taskbar thing has my username at the top with other words below it like notes and journals so im assuming its stuff pertaining to my account...? Anyway, i cant click in any of the above mentioned terms, it kyst clicks on whatever was on the original page before it got invaded :/


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2017)

It's hard to tell exactly what you're seeing without a screenshot.  "Home and Power button" combination to take screenshot doesn't work on that device?


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope, i have looked into it. Apparently i would need to root it and then install the software.  But if i had a computer, id just use that.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Im assuming its probably more of a device problem than a site problem


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2017)

Xenus_the_dragon said:


> Im assuming its probably more of a device problem than a site problem


It could be a mix of both. Beta is getting an update soonish and it does fix quite a few problems in general. Hopefully that may help.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 27, 2017)

@Xenus_the_dragon if your device is capable, try going to the Play store and finding an app called "ScreenshotUX" it should be able to capture the screen for you.

However having looked at that phone, it could be an old bug within the stock browser in Android 2.4 that is causing it. Unless FA's updates somehow can fix this, I don't think it will be fixed. 

Having seeing the size of the phone its not a viewport issue but likely a render issue.

There is a bug within 2.3 and 2.4 which causes some elements with "position:fixed" attributes to become unresponsive and obstruct the screen. This _may_ be the case in your device.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 27, 2017)

That sounds about right... thank you for your help! You want a free drawing too?


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 27, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> It could be a mix of both. Beta is getting an update soonish and it does fix quite a few problems in general. Hopefully that may help.


Yeah, but as old as this telegram reciever is, i take what i can get. If you want, there's free drawings available for people who took the time of day to try to see wgat was wrong....


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 27, 2017)

Xenus_the_dragon said:


> That sounds about right... thank you for your help! You want a free drawing too?


Not a problem, happy to help. 
That is very kind of you and completely up to you.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 27, 2017)

Alright, pm me witg something you want me to take a crack at and an email to send it to


----------



## Uluri (Jul 28, 2017)

Is this what you guys are talking about? On my phones (Which are older than my friends) the menu that is supposed to appear when you click the top left menu button does not appear. However, when I zoom in, whether I clicked the menu button or not, The menu will overlay what I am looking at. My one phone is a Galaxy s3 and the other phone of mine is some kind of LG trak phone from walmart.  My friend's phone that the menu DOES work is a Galaxy s5


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 28, 2017)

That actually sounds accurate. I havent used furaffinity on desktop yet, so i wouldn't know what the menu looks lime :/


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 28, 2017)

looking at Uluri's screenshots that is the position bug from Android 2.3-2.4

Also this is what the FA desktop menu's look like (in beta template) for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2017)

Uluri said:


> Is this what you guys are talking about? On my phones (Which are older than my friends) the menu that is supposed to appear when you click the top left menu button does not appear. However, when I zoom in, whether I clicked the menu button or not, The menu will overlay what I am looking at. My one phone is a Galaxy s3 and the other phone of mine is some kind of LG trak phone from walmart.  My friend's phone that the menu DOES work is a Galaxy s5


The menu in the next version of Beta has been completely revamped from the ground up. I'm hoping it should help alleviate some/a lot of the issues some people are having.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome. 





Dragoneer said:


> The menu in the next version of Beta has been completely revamped from the ground up. I'm hoping it should help alleviate some/a lot of the issues some people are having.


Awesome, another thing i noticed was that the reason i couldnt change the theme back was that i cant acces any dropdown menus at all...? So that apparently has something to do with it.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 29, 2017)

I could be wrong, but it may be possible for staff to "force" you back to Classic, if it may help you in any way?
(This is based on the assumption the choice of theme is stored in the DB and they can access it to change it)


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> I could be wrong, but it may be possible for staff to "force" you back to Classic, if it may help you in any way?
> (This is based on the assumption the choice of theme is stored in the DB and they can access it to change it)


Yep, and we can change it back if needed. =3


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 29, 2017)

I would be so grateful if you did thank you so much


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2017)

Xenus_the_dragon said:


> I would be so grateful if you did thank you so much


Link me to your FA account?


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 30, 2017)

How does obe go about doing that? My username is Xenus_the_dragon if that's what you mean


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2017)

Xenus_the_dragon said:


> How does obe go about doing that? My username is Xenus_the_dragon if that's what you mean


I just need to know your account name. =3 I've reset you back to Classic.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 30, 2017)

You are a saint!!! pm me for a free drawing, thank you so much


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 31, 2017)

Xenus_the_dragon said:


> You are a saint!!! pm me for a free drawing, thank you so much


No worries. I do what I do because I love what I do. No gift art needed.


----------



## Xenus_the_dragon (Jul 31, 2017)

You sure? I like doing drawings for people so I could have the same argument


----------

